# Grain free vs. Royal Canin



## Olaf-it-alot (Apr 22, 2015)

I currently use Royal Canin for Olaf. And someone suggested switching to grain free as a possible cure for his tear stains. What are some good grain free brands and how good is Royal Canin anyway?


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

lol I just mentioned in the thread TO SWITCH TO GRAIN FREE,

I use Fromm and love it!!!!!!!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

People who research dog foods usually are of the opinion that Royal Canin is not a quality dog food. Dog Food Advisor Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor does not give it a high rating. I would not feed this to my dog. I feed Piper kibble for snacks and treats and I give her Orijen or Acana.

pr


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

I've been feeding PureNatural Puppy which is a low-grain formula, and recently switched to Canagan Chicken, which is a grain-free formula. My friend swears by it. The other brand I've heard a lot of good things about is Acana grain-free, which has a five-star rating on Dogfood Advisor.


----------



## cecethepoodle (Aug 23, 2014)

While dog food advisory may not give Royal Canin a good review...it is still an OK brand to feed. It just depends what you want your dog to have. Many people forget dogs are ominvores and if your dog has trouble with high protein foods Royal Canin is not a bad option. However, RE your original question: tear stains...I have a white poodle I understand your pain. I feed Blue Buffalo right now, but I have also fed Natural Balance...the BB brand I feed is not grain free, but no tear stains, I think it has more to do with the dyes in food that make it more appealing to the owners. BB doesn't use a lot of dyes in their food, when I fed NB no tear stains either and that was grain free. That is why I think it is dye related. At least with my dog.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

If your Poodle doesn't have allergies or a sensitivity to dyes, I believe in feeding them a kibble that they will eat. I don't care how many stars Pet Food Advisor gives, if Buck doesn't eat it, it's a fail. We heard from show owners that many of the top dogs really are fed Purina Pro Plan. I feed one meal of raw, and if it were up to B., it would be two!


----------



## Olaf-it-alot (Apr 22, 2015)

I purchased Rachel Rays Nutrish Zero Grain it had a 4 star rating. I feel like the size of it is too large for him he is able to eat it but it takes him a moment. I mixed it with his usual food and he is refusing to eat any of his old food and picks out the new one to eat instead but hardly any at all I'm not sure what to do now. He's leaving over half his bowl full at both meals.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

On dog food advisor Nutrish gets 2 stars. Not very good!! Being a past grooming manager and kennel manager you can really tell the difference in dogs fed quality food and those who aren't.


----------



## Olaf-it-alot (Apr 22, 2015)

It's actually 4 stars I attached a screen shot. The point is he's not really eating much now. Not sure if I should keep doing both foods or get rid of one. Or something else?


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Sorry my mistake I was looking at the regular kibble, not the grain free.


----------



## Olaf-it-alot (Apr 22, 2015)

No problem. I want the best for him but I also want something I can get easily.


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

I fed Finn Taste of the Wild. It's grain free...and the groomer has sample packs of each flavor. If you could find the sample packs in your area you could try it before buying a big bag. I'd ask around at different stores, and see who has the sample packs. Even if you had to pay a few dollars for the sample pack it would be cheaper than a large bag that your pup won't eat.

A quick search turned up this online source:
Free Dog Food & Cat Food Samples - Free Shipping


----------



## Olaf-it-alot (Apr 22, 2015)

I went to petsmart and got Blue Freedom Grain Free small breed puppy. I believe it's chicken flavor. And thank God he is actually eating it I'm mixing it with his old food and a small amount of the Nutrish until I cycle out the old food to just get him on the one. Hopefully I've done the right thing in switching him. Thanks for all the comments and suggestions and help.


----------



## fidelity (Sep 24, 2014)

"and she never gives in... she just changes her mind."

Billy Joel Love the lyric! It's perfectly poodle . . . .


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi Olaf
Good luck finding a food. I am going through that with Axel right now. He appears to really like the Merrick grain free food we tried last night. Fingers crossed.

I am not sure where you live, but around here in Nor Cal, many pet food stores will take back opened bags of food (as long as they are > 1/2 full) and give you a full refund, to allow you to try a different food. I really appreciate that, as I know how hard it can be sometimes to find the right food.


----------

